
Show HN: Triangulart – Isometric graphic editor, like pixel art with triangles - rabyss
https://maxwellito.github.io/triangulart/
======
jarnix
This looks like
[https://www.marmoset.co/hexels/](https://www.marmoset.co/hexels/) (which is
awesome)

~~~
slazaro
Yeah, I immediately thought of Hexels too, which already has had a community
and lots of artwork done with it for a few years.

I'd suggest having a few examples of artwork and screenshots in this landing
page, it's very dry for an art creation tool.

------
RodgerTheGreat
Consider mapping right-click to erase or draw with a secondary color. MSPaint
had this feature and it was ideal for "pushing around" pixels. I've sorely
missed this functionality in most pixel art tools.

~~~
exlurker
Aseprite has it :)

------
metalliqaz
Doesn't work for me, just a blank screen.

~~~
maxwellito
Firefox seems to not like my hack on 'location'. There's a PR to fix it but I
can't review it atm :-S

------
Chriky
Is there a way to align the grid vertically? It's much easier to draw
buildings etc if you can have vertical lines

~~~
maxwellito
Click on the 'orientation' label in the creation form ;)

------
psyc
This is really nice. Much nicer than the plotter apps I've tried to use
recently. Lots of attention given to UX details. I needed something like this
with square cels recently. The best web app I could find was kind of terrible.
You couldn't save, and it slowed to a crawl after a hundred pixels or so.

------
metalliqaz
Why does the dropper tool not let you pick an already used color?

~~~
maxwellito
So when I was doing stuff with it, I realised I don't wanted to save in my
palette all the color I used for the illustration. So add colors to the
palette has to be a manual action from the user. But Im open to suggestions,
you're not the first and not the last to complain about it :) [some people
find it extremely confusing]

------
joelburget
Similarly, I once wrote a triangular maze generator
[https://www.khanacademy.org/computer-programming/triangle-
ma...](https://www.khanacademy.org/computer-programming/triangle-maze-
generator/1157873034)

------
btbuildem
Would be great if there were a few samples available to load right off the
landing page..

~~~
max-m
Just placed some “pixels” :)

[https://gist.github.com/max-m/d255237679523b96ca094f885ae2ff...](https://gist.github.com/max-m/d255237679523b96ca094f885ae2ffe8)

------
zachsnow
A minor suggestion: give more buttons in the UI `pointer: cursor` and hover
states; it will be easier to see when a click will actually do something
(thinking in particular of the black bar of icons at the bottom of the page).

~~~
maxwellito
Oh yes, that's a silly miss from me :-O Thanks!!

------
slco1
Something like this could have a lot of use for the creation of quilt
patterns.

------
gecko39
Cool.. could you make it so command+click deletes the cell?

~~~
maxwellito
You can select, then press 'backspace' on your keyboard. That should do the
trick :)

~~~
gecko39
Hmm.. that's not working for me on a mac. I can select a single triangle?
option/command + click would be quite convenient vs select each individual
cell... since you could drag to erase.

~~~
rzzzt
XOR-like behavior for the draw tool without any modifiers would work as well.

------
erikj
It loads a blank page for me when I start a new canvas.

~~~
rzzzt
Your ad blocker might need to be disabled. I also had the same problem, but it
worked after adding an exception for the page in uBlockO (the extension icon
did not indicate that anything was blocked, though).

------
qwerty456127
Any examples of interesting drawings drawn with this tool?

~~~
maxwellito
[https://twitter.com/mxwllt/status/952982195261661184](https://twitter.com/mxwllt/status/952982195261661184)
[https://twitter.com/mxwllt/status/901487884871532545](https://twitter.com/mxwllt/status/901487884871532545)
[http://maxwellito.com/post/triangulart/](http://maxwellito.com/post/triangulart/)

Not sure it fit the `interesting` criteria ;-)

~~~
qwerty456127
Cool! Thanks!

